# I have an interview for a makeup internship!



## Boasorte (Aug 25, 2009)

Ola people
So I've sent in my resume for this beauty internship thingy I found online, to study makeup,art,fashion etc. 
The place is called "N.Y.B.S CREATIVE ARTS" and it's in Midtown Manhattan around 37th.
I just want to know, if anyone has either
1. Heard about this place
2.Taken classes there
3. Give me some advice as to what to wear makeup wise, it's tomorrow!!!!!

help me


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Aug 25, 2009)

Kool. I never heard anything about this place but I'd  love to learn myself. I work right on 34th st. Soo let us know how it goes, maybe I'd like to give it a try. Good luck! 

P.S. I'm from Y.O. - Westchester woo woo hahaa


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks! I'm thinking of during more research before I go
*I lived in Yonkers too! Crestwood all the way lol*


----------



## Modmom (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope it goes well for you!  One huge word of advise, if you don't mind... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Be wary if they ask you for money in any way, shape or form.  I once answered an ad to become a dance teacher/apprectice.  Turns out I had to sign up and pay for one of their classes first so they could see if I would qualify.  In other words, they were misleading people to sign up for their dance course so they could make some money, but had no intentions for offering jobs.  I RAN away from that one really fast.

Not saying that this is the case here, just offering my experience.


----------

